# Building a HTPC/Gaming Rig - Any help is appreciated!



## JoshTheGoat (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm building a computer to work as a HTPC most of the time, yet still be capable of playing games (TF2, CoD:MW).

This is my first time building a computer, so any critiques/suggestions/recommendations are much appreciated.

I'm trying to stay under $1,000 and I'm using my 720p HDTV as my monitor.

*Case:* nMEDIAPC Black Aluminum HTPC 2000B ATX Media Center

*Motherboard:* ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz

*GPU:* SAPPHIRE 100283-2L Radeon HD 5770

*RAM:* G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3

*PSU:* Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W

*HD:* SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM

*DVD:* Sony Optiarc 24X DVD/CD Rewritable Drive

*Total Build Cost:* ~$900

What do you think?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Use the G.Skill configurator to ensure you get compatible ram, they will list boards that they know the ram works on. This doesn't mean it won't work on other boards, but it's always best to be sure. You can either look up the board, and if listed, see all their ram models known to work with the board, or go to the ram model and see the boards that it's know to work with. http://www.gskill.com/configurator.php 

How physially large is the 5770, and will it fit in an htpc case? 

Antec psu's can be a tad unpredictable in the quality department, I'd spring for the Corsair. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## JoshTheGoat (Aug 20, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Use the G.Skill configurator to ensure you get compatible ram, they will list boards that they know the ram works on. This doesn't mean it won't work on other boards, but it's always best to be sure. You can either look up the board, and if listed, see all their ram models known to work with the board, or go to the ram model and see the boards that it's know to work with. http://www.gskill.com/configurator.php


Thanks for that idea! It shows the ram is compatible with an AMD 790 Motherboard. The one I have selected is AMD 790GX. Is that the same thing?



grimx133 said:


> How physically large is the 5770, and will it fit in an htpc case?


The case is 17" x 16.4" and the motherboard is 12.0" x 9.6". Both are ATX, so I assumed they were compatible, is that not correct?



grimx133 said:


> Antec psu's can be a tad unpredictable in the quality department, I'd spring for the Corsair. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


Thanks for the recommendation! The PSU was definitely the part I knew the least about in terms of quality.


----------



## JoshTheGoat (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, for some reason I didn't realize you were talking about the size of the video card fitting into the computer case.

The case is 6.6" tall, 17" wide, and 16.4" deep. The Video card is 6.5" tall, 2.5" wide, and 10.5" deep. Hmm...that may be a problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HTPC cases are not really meant to hold high end video cards, I would consider switching to mid-tower case not only to fit the card but for cooling(air flow) as well.


----------



## JoshTheGoat (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm....I want to keep the case because I'd prefer the look of the HTPC in the entertainment center. I guess it's time to look for a new video card for the build.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Newegg spec do say it supports full height PCI cards so maybe the measurement of the height is off a tad or the card will just fit in.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm thinking length too, looking at the newegg pictures, the motherboard is going to just fit, looks like it'll be snug up against the drive bays. And the card overhangs the board by almost an inch. Might be able to do it by cutting out a bit of the bays, but there's little enough room for drives in an htpc case as it is. 
Not sure if the link will work as is, but it's the top view of the open case, you can see how the mounting holes are right up to the drive bays.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Image...Steel HTPC 2000B ATX Media Center / HTPC Case


----------



## arnav (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I don't know if this will work but I will give it a shot...

I found a nice build for fairly cheap price.

Motherboard: ASUS P5E3 PRO LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard @ $98.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131600R


CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7600 Wolfdale 3.06GHz LGA 775 65W @ $149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115059


Video Card: SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100284VXL Radeon HD 5750 1GB 128-bit @ $145.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102865


Ram: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ - Retail @ $104.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193

Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V @ $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


DVD Rom Drive: Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD Burner @ $31.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache @ $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

Subtotal: $571.94

If you are planning on heavily overclocking I would suggest this:

CPU Cooler: Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 @ $36.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...34&cm_re=artic_freezer-_-35-186-134-_-Product

AMD overheats extremely easily.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In all my years using AMD (all the way back to the 486-era) I've never had one overheat. If an HTPC/gaming application is what you want then you're walking a difficult line between performance and quietness. To get the best of both worlds I recommend liquid cooling. It's difficult and with risks, but with careful assembly and maintenance it can be a very effective, efficient, and reliable means of cooling your system.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Id recommend this case for your build: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119195
Its a full mid tower case, but its made to be on its side, so you dont have to put dvds in sideways, soo handy. The improved space will allow for more higher-end components and improved cooling options.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a little tight on the video card at 245mm(9.6") from the back of the case to the front mounted power supply > http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2898


----------

